# New Desmond photos (with a fresh haircut!)



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I gave Desmond his first at-home haircut last week, and it was definitely an experience. It was my first time using clippers at all, and his first time having his body clipped (as well as face and feet shaved by me). I didn't do very well and he's a bit uneven, but it's enough to keep him a little cooler during the hotter days, and I still think he looks adorable!  
The last pic of his butt is just a better look at his fur after a bath. He's so soft, he feels like a little lamb! <3 

Not relating to the pictures, just a few minutes ago I found Desmond making faces, like he was chewing on a piece of fuzz or something, so I got up to go get it out of his mouth. I was so surprised when I found one of his teeth in his mouth and another on the ground! He lost his bottom left canine tooth, and what I think is either a molar or a premolar. It excited me for whatever reason, haha. =]


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job! He does look nice, keep it up it gets easier!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

For your first time grooming him, it is good. You will get better with practice.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm impressed! He looks all fresh and clean. I look forward to finding baby teeth! A sign your little guy is growing up. He does look like a little lamb. :marchmellow:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he looks so handsome! sweet boy!


----------

